# Strange star like visual effect on a Bridge in Spain



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

It might be too much of the vino tinto, but has anyone else noticed a strange star like effect on a "suspension bridge" between Seville and Huelva on a road that was visible from the Autovia A49 I think.

The bridge is about 3-4 miles from the highway on the right side as you travel west. We saw a strange light and it seemed to be coming from the cables on the bridge and formed a star like refelction in the air. A bit like a mirage. We did manage to get a couple of photo's but they weren't very good.



What do you think it is? Looking closely it may be a tower rather than a brdige...


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

All revealed here 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6616651.stm

bob


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh colonel don`t say hes about to save us all again.


Anyway hows the retirement going.
i hope you have taken to it

Best regards

Dave P


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done Clodhopper, mystery solved. How on earth did you find out about it? 8O 8O 

Dave, don't worry I'll make sure Austin Powers doesn't get near us :wink: :wink: By the way I'm fine and now in Asturias area in Spain having spent the last few weeks in Portugal. Bumped into Botanyboy in Quarteira and I have been reading their ( Pat & Jim) blog today.

Weather still great - unbroken sunshine but a bit cooler than the Algarve. The heat was getting us down a bit and the lack of food choice but yesterday we found a hotel on the road to Oviedo and we both had Ham egg and chips ( or Jamon, Huevos and Patatas ) and it was absolutely superb.

Working our way back to GB for the summer now so save us a place on one of those Caravan Club sites eh?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It was on a recent James Mays' big ideas


----------

